# Cubers in Amsterdam



## Swoncen (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello!

I'm now in Amsterdam for the next 4 month. At the moment I'm all alone and I want to take the opportunity to meet some dutch cubers. Most of you don't know me - well I don't really cube that often, because I'm very busy but I'm really addicted to it. I come from Austria am 24 years old, doing my master thesis here on the University of Amsterdam and average ~35 seconds on the 3x3x3 with 4LLL. My goal is to learn now 2LLL as fast as possible, now that I have some time.

I'm living in Bergwijkdreef and I allready was in Amsterdam Cental by foot ->  <-

I was wondering if someone lives around here. If you meet for cubing would you please let me join you? =))

this is me: http://www.prip.tuwien.ac.at/people/zweng

greetz
Swoncen


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 2, 2009)

I live near Amsterdam (30 minute bus drive)

I also know someone at the UVA who knows how to solve the cube


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Mar 2, 2009)

You should attend the German Open.
It is really fun.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 2, 2009)

You know, Ron VB lives in Amsterdam


----------



## Bob (Mar 2, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> You know, Ron VB lives in Amsterdam



Well, no, not quite IN Amsterdam, but not far outside, if I recall correctly.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 3, 2009)

Bob said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > You know, Ron VB lives in Amsterdam
> ...


You recall correctly 
Does that mean you quit alcohol 

Good to hear from you again Swoncen. If you keep an eye out on the forum you should see an invitation for a cubemeeting this weekend (It is not my place to announce it so you will have to wait for details).

You also just missed two "local" competitions: Benelux and Belgian. The next thing that is "close" is Paris in 1.5 week.

I won't be at home much in the next 2 weeks, but after that we should meet. I work "close" to you in Hoofddorp


----------



## Ton (Mar 3, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> You know, Ron VB lives in Amsterdam



Almost true , Ron lives 40 min from Amsterdam

But The Netherlands is not that big, I live 50 min from Amsterdam,


----------



## Swoncen (Mar 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Good to hear from you again Swoncen. If you keep an eye out on the forum you should see an invitation for a cubemeeting this weekend (It is not my place to announce it so you will have to wait for details).
> 
> You also just missed two "local" competitions: Benelux and Belgian. The next thing that is "close" is Paris in 1.5 week.
> 
> I won't be at home much in the next 2 weeks, but after that we should meet. I work "close" to you in Hoofddorp



Thanks for that information. I just arrived yesterday and from tomorow on I'm going to work real hard for my thesis. If there is a cube-meeting I'll sure come if it is not that far away like Paris *g*.

Here in Amsterdam everyone is so friendly. I really love that city. Currently I'm looking for a indoor swimming pool to do some sports here besides table tennis. I also learned something: "Karnemelk" is buttermilk *rofl*. Not so tasty for cornflakes. =)


----------



## guusrs (Mar 3, 2009)

I Andreas,

I work in Amsterdam and live about 35km from Amsterdam.
I'm also member of a swimming-club in Amsterdam.
If you are a serious swimmer I could introduce you there and you could swim some distance with us. We swim in "Sloterparkbad" in the west of Amsterdam.
Anoter option is "van Galenbad" near the centre. each monday-evening there is a student-swimming hour with serious workouts.

Let me know if you are interested.

Gus


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 3, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I also know someone at the UVA who knows how to solve the cube



University of Virginia?
Do you recall the name? 
My 2 older brothers and my 2 older sisters have all been accepted/graduated from UVA  And I plan on going there too!


----------



## Ton (Mar 3, 2009)

Lotsofsloths said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I also know someone at the UVA who knows how to solve the cube
> ...



UVA is the Universiteit Van Amsterdam


----------



## MaO (Mar 3, 2009)

Lotsofsloths said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I also know someone at the UVA who knows how to solve the cube
> ...



Universiteit van Amsterdam 

oops to late


----------



## Swoncen (Mar 3, 2009)

guusrs said:


> I Andreas,
> 
> I work in Amsterdam and live about 35km from Amsterdam.
> I'm also member of a swimming-club in Amsterdam.
> ...



No, I'm not a very serious swimmer. I was never in a team neither am I fast *g*. I just wanted to swim and try getting faster but if thats ok with you then it would be cool to join you. Thanks for your offer.


----------



## Bob (Mar 4, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Well, I've been cutting down.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 4, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> No, I'm not a very serious swimmer. I was never in a team neither am I fast *g*. I just wanted to swim and try getting faster but if thats ok with you then it would be cool to join you. Thanks for your offer.



Andreas,

At our club we have some low-speed lanes. I you like I could introduce you there on any wednesday from 18:15 - 19:15. I could pick you up at Amsterdam Amstel Trainstation at about 17:30h. You can reach it by Metro very easily. Just let me know.

There are several options to swim at your own.
Check out http://zwembad.startpagina.nl/ and search for Amsterdam of A'dam.
A lovely place to swim, at least once during your stay, is Zuiderbad, near the centre, old and beautiful. 
Close to your place is het Bijlmerbad.

See ya,

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 4, 2009)

guusrs said:


> ...Anoter option is "van Galenbad" near the centre. each monday-evening there is a student-swimming hour with serious workouts....


Obviously, that should be the first and only option 

(and Erik is having a cube meeting this weekend in Enschede. He did sent out an email, but I don't think he posted something on the forum (yet))


----------



## Swoncen (Mar 4, 2009)

puh... Enschede is a little bit far from here, but if everyone is invited, I will come.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 4, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> puh... Enschede is a little bit far from here, but if everyone is invited, I will come.


Everyone is invited, so you will come 

You should also learn to make use of the Dutch-ad-hoc-Carpooling system. That means that you contact other Dutch cubers and ask/offer them to share a ride. This can be done through this forum (PM), mail or personal (phone) contact.

For example, Erik asked me if I could give him a ride to his own cubemeeting. We will meet on friday, pick up Lars in Belgium, sleep at Raphi's place in Luxemburg and then go back to his place . On Saturday/Sunday we will inverse this process. If I calculated correctly, Erik will travel about 2000 km for a cube meeting at his own place


----------



## Swoncen (Mar 5, 2009)

hahaha - nice system. Well if it is possible I would like to come but I don't know which persons I should ask to share a ride? I don't know who is even coming =)

Anyway it would be really great to be at a cubing event - since yesterday I'm a proud owner of a new Canon EOS 450D with a nice 18-200mm Lens, so I can test it also on this event. I'm very excited! I think I should learn now 2LLL *g*


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> hahaha - nice system. Well if it is possible I would like to come but I don't know which persons I should ask to share a ride? I don't know who is even coming =)
> 
> Anyway it would be really great to be at a cubing event - since yesterday I'm a proud owner of a new Canon EOS 450D with a nice 18-200mm Lens, so I can test it also on this event. I'm very excited! I think I should learn now 2LLL *g*


Just send Erik a PM for details


----------



## Joël (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Swoncen,

I live in Leiden, which is another city with many students. It's a lot smaller than Amsterdam, though.

If you ever want to meet me, that would be awesome. I understand comming to a 'strange' country, you must be in need to make some friends here .

PM me if you want to get in touch.

- Joël.


----------



## belgiumcube (Apr 18, 2013)

hellow i live about 1 hour from amsterdam add me if you wan't to talk to me or something like that


----------



## moralsh (Apr 18, 2013)

If the Op contents are true, He left Amsterdam almost 4 years ago, check the dates 

BTW, Amsterdam seems full of nice people, reading this thread


----------



## Cubinguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I live very close to where you are (about 22min by car).


----------



## Wassili (Jul 8, 2013)

Moving to Amsterdam next year, anyone actually live there or does everyone live around it?


----------



## lachose (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey guys!

On the road to Roskilde for Euro, Hippolyte and myself are going to be in Amsterdam probably from Saturday to Monday (but we can't be sure, hitchhiking is no rocket science ). So we would like to know if someone would be awesome enough to offer us some place to sleep! (We don't steal cars and don't eat children)

See ya!


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'm here on my vacation in Castricum (20 min from Amsterdam) for the next week and would like to know if there were any other cubers nearby. The last post on this thread is almost a year old do I don't know who is still active. A small meetup would be awesome!
Thanks for wasting your time reading this!

EDIT: I'm also coming to N8W8 in Belgium next weekend.


----------



## ronaldm (Feb 10, 2016)

Right, gonna give this a bump 

I'll be coming with a number of UK cubers to King's Open 2016 in May. As the comp is only on the Saturday, and we're are 99% certain in NL from the Friday till the Monday, it would be great to hang out with people.

Let us know if you're up for it!


----------



## Goosly (Feb 10, 2016)

Netherlands =/= UK, almost everyone will arrive & leave on Saturday  I might drive on Friday, I don't know yet. Ask me again a few weeks before the comp. Also let me know if you could use a ride from/to train station/hotel/...!


----------



## ronaldm (Feb 10, 2016)

Goosly said:


> Netherlands =/= UK, almost everyone will arrive & leave on Saturday  I might drive on Friday, I don't know yet. Ask me again a few weeks before the comp. Also let me know if you could use a ride from/to train station/hotel/...!



I'll be sure to keep you up to date  Will be good to see you again!


----------

